# replacement grate for akorn?



## ramblinrack (Jul 10, 2014)

I dropped the cast iron original and it shattered. any ideas where I could find a 19 1/2'' grate that I could replace it with? I have googled and looked everywhere to no avail. thanks in advance my friends!


----------



## Dub (Jul 10, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> I dropped the cast iron original and it shattered. any ideas where I could find a 19 1/2'' grate that I could replace it with? I have googled and looked everywhere to no avail. thanks in advance my friends!






Yup.

Call Chargriller early tomorrow.

http://www.chargriller.com


They may even get you up an running by Saturday.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 10, 2014)

X2 ^


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 11, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> I dropped the cast iron original and it shattered. any ideas where I could find a 19 1/2'' grate that I could replace it with? I have googled and looked everywhere to no avail. thanks in advance my friends!



Whoa! Any idea why it shattered like that?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 11, 2014)

That sucks, but cast iron is pretty brittle. It's tough, but won't take much impact. Like Dub sid, get with Char-griller, they have good customer service.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 11, 2014)

Dub said:


> Yup.
> 
> Call Chargriller early tomorrow.
> 
> ...



thank you dub. I had looked at their site but didn't see an akorn grate. just got in from work and workin tomorrow, but will call asap.  appreciate the info! I never thought cast iron could shatter like that...but...it did. oh well, had about worn that one out anyway!


----------



## Dub (Jul 12, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> thank you dub. I had looked at their site but didn't see an akorn grate. just got in from work and workin tomorrow, but will call asap.  appreciate the info! I never thought cast iron could shatter like that...but...it did. oh well, had about worn that one out anyway!



They have a strangely laid out website, indeed.  You can spend forever looking around and not see what you need, yet call them and in seconds get a "Oh yes sir, we've got those on hand and can get them to you".


Almost every Offset and Akorn replacement part and my Smoking Stone arrived the next day.....I paid no special shipping extras, either....just the standard rates.  I know they are close by many of us, but it also shows that they act swiftly when you call.

Their prices weren't terribly high, either.  Not sure about that grate, though.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been wanting to do this for a while too. My grate is fine, but I hate the chargriller logo on the middle. It just builds up grease. really I dont even need that middle insert..it's a kamado, when are you ever gonna need to add charcoal mid cook?!


----------



## ramblinrack (Jul 14, 2014)

TrueBlueEagle said:


> I've been wanting to do this for a while too. My grate is fine, but I hate the chargriller logo on the middle. It just builds up grease. really I dont even need that middle insert..it's a kamado, when are you ever gonna need to add charcoal mid cook?!



ordered mine today. $34.95 incl shipping minus the inner circle. excellent cust serv!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 14, 2014)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Jul 15, 2014)

Sweet !!!


----------

